# Question: post production seam label (exterior side seam)



## Green Mailer (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a question that hopefully someone can help me out with. I am interested in giving my brand a more elevated look by adding a woven label (with logo) to our shirts on the exterior side seam. It would be located on the exterior left side of the shirt and about 6 inches up from the bottom. 

if we purchase the labels from a vendor, say clothinglabels4u, can we sew it onto our blanks after they have been manufactured and still execute on a clean, crisp look that will last? As you can tell, I have relatively no sewing experience; but this is something we really want to explore and do in-house as a finishing item on the already manufacturered that-shirts. 

Looking forward to your response. Thanks. 

-GM


----------

